

Ask HN: Paying commission on SAAS subscribers - samh

Hi,<p>I have a SAAS website in the works.  Someone with a business in the vertical I am targeting has suggested they could help us out signing people up.  Send out an email to their mailing list for example, mention our product in their conference booths etc<p>Our service will cost customers between $30-$150 a month.<p>Does anyone have experience paying commissions for people to get you subscribers / members ?<p>Do the commissions continue as long as the sign up is a member ? Meaning, if you agree a 30% commission, would that be 30% every month for the life of the customer ?<p>What sort of commision percentages are usual ?<p>Any tips or guidance appreciated.<p>Cheers
======
thibaut_barrere
Everything can be seen: a percentage of first year, a percentage forever,
percentages that increase based on total volume, ranging from 1% to 45% etc...

------
samh
This is an interesting read <http://37signals.com/affiliate/commissions>

------
grep
Check 37signals commission system. They explain all that.

~~~
aymeric
Do you have a link where they explain the behind-the-scenes details?

